# First cycle results....



## MeasureOfAll (Aug 15, 2009)

So my first cycle is finished.

First cycle was 250mg/Test-E twice weekly for 8 weeks and 30mg dbol daily the first six weeks.

I've been on PCT of Nolva, Clomid and Clen two days now. I'm still feeling fantastic. 

My results were a gain of 17 pounds...and I'm pretty sure it was all muscle. There were massive gains in strength as well. I added about %20 to my max bench. As for my appearance it's obvious I have larger shoulders, a larger back, pecs and biceps. The thing I happiest about is my thighs. They look fantastic.

As for negative side effects I had close to nothing. There was three days of erectile dysfunction..which was disconcerting, after that dissapeared my sex drive shot through the roof. I had zero ball shrinkage, a little added agression, definitely a higher appetite. 

Would I do another cycle? Yea, I probably will in a few months. Was I satisfied with the results? No, I expected another 5-10 pounds of muscle and a greater change in appearance.


----------



## niko (Aug 15, 2009)

You may have gained that extra 10 pounds if you ran a 12 week cycle.
Next time run the test at 500mg/twice a week and d-boll 40-50mg/split morning-noon-night.(before workout)
I bet you will be happy with results.


----------



## MeasureOfAll (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea, next time I think I'll run a longer cycle. I had to run just an eight week cycle as I am going out of the country shortly and needed time for PCT.

1,000mg of Test-E a week? That's fuckton of Test. If I do that I'll probably run some Nolva throughout. I don't want the stuff aromatizing and giving me boobs. Not that I wouldn't play with them if I had them.....haha.


----------



## niko (Aug 15, 2009)

MeasureOfAll said:


> Yea, next time I think I'll run a longer cycle. I had to run just an eight week cycle as I am going out of the country shortly and needed time for PCT.
> 
> 1,000mg of Test-E a week? That's fuckton of Test. If I do that I'll probably run some Nolva throughout. I don't want the stuff aromatizing and giving me boobs. Not that I wouldn't play with them if I had them.....haha.



 I think 4 more weeks would have done the trick 
next time you will be good
1000mg,is up to you maybe 800 or 600mg
You may not get man boobs


----------



## rocco-x (Aug 16, 2009)

niko said:


> I think 4 more weeks would have done the trick
> next time you will be good
> 1000mg,is up to you maybe 800 or 600mg
> You may not get man boobs


i think 1,000mg/wk of enth is a bit high for a noob.my first few cycles were 500mg/wk of cyp and i made the best gains off that.the addition of dbol,drol and extending the length of the cycle has alot more to do with it than just running higher mg's a week.also really look into your diet.i know for me right now i'd be able to make bigger gains in this cycle of sust-deca if i could increase my caloric intake.i eat clean,just not enough.going into my 8th week and only gained about 12lbs so far but my bodyfat is slowly decreasing and my vascularity is forever increasing.remember,more isn't always better.just my 2 cents.


----------



## niko (Aug 16, 2009)

rocco-x said:


> i think 1,000mg/wk of enth is a bit high for a noob.my first few cycles were 500mg/wk of cyp and i made the best gains off that.the addition of dbol,drol and extending the length of the cycle has alot more to do with it than just running higher mg's a week.also really look into your diet.i know for me right now i'd be able to make bigger gains in this cycle of sust-deca if i could increase my caloric intake.i eat clean,just not enough.going into my 8th week and only gained about 12lbs so far but my bodyfat is slowly decreasing and my vascularity is forever increasing.remember,more isn't always better.just my 2 cents.


I agree more isnt better and diet is everything.
I did metion to him 4 more weeks would have done the trick.
Yah,1000mg a week is pushing it for a noob.My bad sometimes I forget Im talking to guys with less experience.


----------



## kaju (Aug 16, 2009)

I may be sticking my neck out here but I make that mistake all the time. I will say 500mg twice a week when what I mean is 250mg twice a week. 250 twice a week is 500mg a week. 
I have been called on it a few times. I was an honest mistake on my part when I say that.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 18, 2009)

kaju said:


> I may be sticking my neck out here but I make that mistake all the time. I will say 500mg twice a week when what I mean is 250mg twice a week. 250 twice a week is 500mg a week.
> I have been called on it a few times. I was an honest mistake on my part when I say that.



I say go with 500mg twice a week bro.  You may still stick your neck out but it will be fucking HUUUUGE!!!!!

LOL


----------



## niko (Aug 18, 2009)

The Grim Repper said:


> I say go with 500mg twice a week bro.  You may still stick your neck out but it will be fucking HUUUUGE!!!!!
> 
> LOL



LMFAO!hahaha


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 19, 2009)

MeasureOfAll said:


> So my first cycle is finished.
> 
> First cycle was 250mg/Test-E twice weekly for 8 weeks and 30mg dbol daily the first six weeks.
> 
> ...



I think 17 pound gain of muscle in 8 weeks is good gains.  We all always want more!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 24, 2009)

MeasureOfAll said:


> So my first cycle is finished.
> 
> First cycle was 250mg/Test-E twice weekly for 8 weeks and 30mg dbol daily the first six weeks.
> 
> ...



You sound to have made some very nice gains. Great work! Always a good idea for a man ON or OFF cycle to have some VIAGRA/CIALIS/LEVITRA on hand just in case.


----------



## GetSwullll (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats!

Next cycle you could step up to 750 mgs per week splitting it into 2 shots. Dbol is great stuff but you could experiment with T-bol or a diff. oral on ur next cycle. Now that you've seen your reactions to Test you can play with the cycles a little bit.

*You can always see whose responding to your post by the label under their User Name Icon...just incase you have doubts of advice**


----------

